# Instruction sheet needed - Monogram B-52



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I made a good score at a yard sale today -- the Monogram 1/72 B-52 kit as well as the Monogram 1/72 B-36, both in box with the parts still in the plastic bags.
For $21 total, it was a pretty sweet deal.
The problem is the B-52 did not have the instruction sheet. If someone has a scanned copy, could you send one my way? I'd greatly appreciate it!

Jeff Brown


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here is a link to Hobbico and the instructions.
http://manuals.hobbico.com/rmx/85-5716.pdf


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*B-52 Instructions*

Thanks!
That actually was for the B-52 and X-15, but it'll do!

Jeff


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

BTW, is that website just for Revell instruction sheets or other companies? And how do you tell what is what?

Jeff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hobbico owns Revell. You can get a lot of current production kit instructions off the Japanese mail order site Hobby Search. Some manufacturers like Revell have pdf instructions online on their own web site, again for current kits.


----------

